# T3 source



## judojosh (Jun 2, 2012)

Can anyone recommend one? I was going to order from ADC but they are out. 

Thanks


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 2, 2012)

chemone


----------



## TwisT (Jun 2, 2012)

check us out purchasepeptides.com


----------



## roiddy (Jun 2, 2012)

judojosh said:


> Can anyone recommend one? I was going to order from ADC but they are out.
> 
> Thanks


you can try t3 from this website heres the link
nonsponsor

or from this website pes calls it t2 but its actually weaker form t3 but works almost the same 

but deff look at the first link i put i used them before


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 2, 2012)

if that nosha thing is legit,sounds interesting

i prefer tabs


----------



## roiddy (Jun 2, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> if that nosha thing is legit,sounds interesting
> 
> i prefer tabs



yeaah i got d-bol from them before and clen


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 3, 2012)

TwisT said:


> check us out purchasepeptides.com


I second this!


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 3, 2012)

nonsponsor has quality t3 also


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 3, 2012)

Several sponsors sell HG T3 as well.


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 3, 2012)

judojosh- You came to a great place full of information. 
Take some time and do a search about the research companies here. Check out reviews and customer logs. Choose a company.  If you like you experience with the company you choose, stick with em'.. Your done.
 Purchase peptides gets my vote, but I am just 1 person. Do your research.


----------



## BP2000 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hg


----------



## TwisT (Jun 3, 2012)

Check sponsors section.


----------

